# How 'bout a little love for Madwagon?



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

Aside from Specialized, Madwagon Bicycles seems to have been the only bike company advertising on the tour. And it was a great ad. Nice to see a small manufacturer supporting the sport. I checked out their website and their bikes look pretty cool.

Anyone out there thinking about a cruiser? If so, why not support a company that supports the sport?

No, I am not affiliated with the company. I just think they should be praised and helped out if possible.


----------

